

"You Asked It" Turns Twitter Into Chatroulette, But Without The Nudity - nileshd
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/you-asked-it-turns-twitter-into-chatroulette-but-without-the-nudity/

======
biesnecker
chatroulette - nudity == ocean - water, no? Wasn't that more or less the
entire point?

------
stevewillows
It's an interesting project. Some friends have been toying with a twitter
version of Cash Cab (a trivia show) for a while. The time limit really makes
it interesting

